# Police Clearance Certificate &amp; Non Bankruptcy Certificate - Pls Help



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Greetings for the day,

Currently I am employed in UAE/Dubai, I got a employment offer in Cyprus,

For Cyprus employment Visa I need Police Clearance Certificate & Non Bankruptcy Certificate from here UAE/Dubai,

I have download Police Clearance Certificate Application form from Dubai Police website, from dubai police website

In this form I need to mention to whom this Police Clearance Certificate will be addressed to, (meaning Application requested By)

I have put “The Immigration Dept.Cyprus”, Kindly advice can I put “The Immigration Dept.Cyprus” in both Police Clearance Certificate & Non Bankruptcy Certificate applications

Awaiting for your ealire reply,

Many thanks in advance…


----------



## hemp (Nov 26, 2011)

hi 
have you get the Non Bankruptcy Certificate from dubai coz i need to get it also .


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Non Bankruptcy Certificate*

for which country you need?



hemp said:


> hi
> have you get the Non Bankruptcy Certificate from dubai coz i need to get it also .


----------



## hemp (Nov 26, 2011)

lijet said:


> for which country you need?


for cyprus the lawyer asking me also to get non bankruptcy i asked here in uae but the all told me that there is no such like this certificate here for individual its just for companies .

police dep told me that the non bankruptcy just only for europe countries not for us.
i mentioned this note to my employer,and he did not get back to me yet .


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Contact Your Home Country for NBC ...*

Yes...it is correct there is no such Certificate issued here for an individual


*In UAE : 

PCC + Non Bankruptcy Certificate = Police Clearance Certificate*

PCC is issued in UAE if you are free/clear from any criminal + financial fraud 

I advice you to contact you home country to get NBC, if dont get with the exact name ...try to search with the similar name...since in each country they put there own & different name.... Like in India they call it CIBIL Report

Hope you will get any solution there...

Good Luck.


----------



## hemp (Nov 26, 2011)

lijet said:


> Yes...it is correct there is no such Certificate issued here for an individual
> 
> 
> *In UAE :
> ...


thank alot for your help .

about the work permit.my employer mentioned that he will send the documents(work permit ) to the embassy and i have get back to ask them about the visa .is it true ..is this what happend with you ..


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Work Permit*

Its correct...you employer has to submit work permit to embassy to get the approval with your relative docs & then he will get your visa...


----------



## hemp (Nov 26, 2011)

lijet said:


> Its correct...you employer has to submit work permit to embassy to get the approval with your relative docs & then he will get your visa...


thankx alot for ur reply .

do u know what is the documents they will ask me to provide to the embassy .

iam staying here in uae for more than 8 years .


----------



## hemp (Nov 26, 2011)

lijet i hope you are fine .

man i have some questions i hope to answer me 
1-did u attested your Police Clearance Certificate and your passport copy or any documents from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and from cyprus embassy.
2-you will get your visa from the embassy or the employer will send it to you by mail (DHL )OR FAX same as uae visa .


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Mfa*

Yes...
You must attest PCC to MFA from Cyprus embassy to be safer side...





hemp said:


> lijet i hope you are fine .
> 
> man i have some questions i hope to answer me
> 1-did u attested your Police Clearance Certificate and your passport copy or any documents from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and from cyprus embassy.
> 2-you will get your visa from the embassy or the employer will send it to you by mail (DHL )OR FAX same as uae visa .


----------



## hemp (Nov 26, 2011)

lijet said:


> Yes...
> You must attest PCC to MFA from Cyprus embassy to be safer side...


thanks alot man


----------

